# Motorhome Repair/Spares shop on the Algarve



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Just to let you know there is a MH repair/spares shop now at Praia de Armação de Pera campsite.
German owned, they have a lovely English couple working for them.
They seem very busy and seem to be able to complete most jobs.

They sell awnings and repair them too.

DJM


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that! Hopefully I never need them!


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

i have seen some of there work and would not recommend them 

a friend had wanted a new roof skylight in a american caravan and asked them to quote to supply and replace .

they measured it and ordered a European equivalent,

when it arrived it was to big so they had to cut the roof opening bigger and then fitted the new roof skylight

the next night it rained hard and rained in on there bed

told the guys and they had a look and said the roof skylight was fine but there were some small cracks in the roof (a lot of american vans have a rummer cover to the roof) and that the rain must be coming in there

any way i got up on the roof to look at the small holes and could not find any but when i looked at the skylight it was loose on the roof
and was only stuck on to the roof, the skylight had come away from the adhesive (possibly sikaflex )

when i went with my friend to ask them about it i asked why there were no fixings and was told that they could not use any as the roof was to thick to use them

i said they could at least have made some screw holes in the top flange and fixed it with some screws

this they did but left the original adhesive on the roof and just added additional adhesive

luckily my friends van will all most certainly never move from the site but just imagine if it was a newish van and was driven on the road and it blew off


have heard from people that they are happy with the work done 

and that the canvas jobs are good

they also have a decent amount of spare decent amount of spares

but not a good experience for my 80 year old friend


powerplus


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

I've used Camperserv in Loule
(Camperserv.com)
Found them extremely helpful. They do visit the campsites as well so if you cannot make it their shop they'll come to you!
Garcia


----------

